# lyft passengers getting too picky



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

I keep water bottles and snacks in between the middle row of my mazda 5 and someone just told me that I need start carrying hand sanitizer. Last time I check I was giving people rides from point A to point B im not ****ing Walgreen. I probably didn't get a 5start because of it. Its getting ridiculous. .


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> I keep water bottles and snacks in between the middle row of my mazda 5 and someone just told me that I need start carrying hand sanitizer. Last time I check I was giving people rides from point A to point B im not ****ing Walgreen. I probably didn't get a 5start because of it. Its getting ridiculous. .


what the freak man
i cant even remember the last time i was giving gum and my rating has been going up since


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

I can see that happening more often now with the news talking about ebola so much recently.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> I can see that happening more often now with the news talking about ebola so much recently.


My thoughts exactly.

Luiselyy, I would toss the snacky stuff. Just provide bottled water and maybe a small, compact can of mints. (snacks like that would never survive in my car given the summer heat and I sure as heck am not going to haul them in/out everytime I get in/out).
Your back seat would look classier without the candy stuff. A folded newspaper in that spot would be great IF you drive morning hours and not just drunk hours.

The antibacterial wipes are a great idea...they are cheap and not everyone will use them so your supply should last a long time. I'm going to get the individually wrapped ones... no bottles of crap or anything. But Gordon is right...antibacterial wipes will be a welcome sight for some given the ebola concerns....heck... even before ebola the germ freaks will appreciate the wipes.


----------



## Prentiss (Aug 18, 2014)

Add the 35% fare cut back onto the ride and ill be your man Friday again. till then I might as well be a fancy cab!


----------



## gemnilocs (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not surprised....however they should have their own hand sanitizer so they can use it whenever. the thought crossed my mind to have some for passengers cause I was using mine the other day but I think they should have their own stuff. like the earlier poster said, this isn't Walgreens


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah. If they're so concerned about Ebola they should carry their own hand sanitizer, or they shouldn't be getting into a stranger's car to begin with.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Prentiss said:


> Add the 35% fare cut back onto the ride and ill be your man Friday again. till then I might as well be a fancy cab!


Very true !!
After that cut, I was just driving with Uber X, and when they dropped the fare too, I didn't drive for two full weeks,
because I was pissed that they are easily giving away OUR MONEY !

However I need a few hundreds per week, so I am driving again. 
I only log into Lyft if I am in a remote area to increase my chance to get a ping or if I wait for more than 15 minutes,
otherwise I always prefer Uber.

My experience : Lyft and Sidecar riders are the penny pinchers number one !


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, I took an UberExec (equivalent to UberBlack, but car doesn't have to be black), on Sat night and there was nothing in the back. Driver had a 4.7 star rating, got me where I wanted to go with no fuss, so 5 stars from me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> I can see that happening more often now with the news talking about ebola so much recently.


Hand sanitizers - humanity's last defense against ebola.


----------

